# ما انواع المواسير المستخدمة ......



## hajji81 (4 يناير 2013)

ما انواع المواسير المستخدمة في شبكة المياه الباردة و الحارة والصرف الصحي وفي نظام البويلر
واذا حد عنده مخطط اوتوكاد لنظام البويلر ومكوناته وكذلك ملف عربي يشرح مبدا عمله
وبالنسبة لــ ahu fcu تصلها مواسير من الشيلر ومن البويلر يعني يوجد شبكتين مواسير لهما 
ام شبكة وحدة بالتناوب
شاكر للجميع التعاون


----------



## aati badri (4 يناير 2013)

المياه الباردة
pvc
upvc
نحاس
حديد مجلفن
ppr
pe
etc


----------



## aati badri (4 يناير 2013)

الصرف الصحي
بي في سي
خرسانة مسلحة
حديد زهر ودكتايل
فخار مزجج 
وغيره


----------



## aati badri (4 يناير 2013)

المياه المثلجة
نحاس
حديد اسود
ppr
pe
وغيره


----------



## aati badri (4 يناير 2013)

وحدات المناولة ووحدات ملف المروحة
ممكن تصلها شبكة واحدة وممكن شبكتان


----------



## hajji81 (4 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> وحدات المناولة ووحدات ملف المروحة
> ممكن تصلها شبكة واحدة وممكن شبكتان



ما نوع المواسير التي توصل مياه باردة ومياه مثلجة بالنسبة لوحدات المناولة في حال شبكة وحدة . يعني هل يوجد نوع يتحمل الحار والبارد
انا اريد انواع المواسير المستعمله داخل المباني يعني بويلر مياه بارده وحارة وسباكة
وشاكر للتعاون


----------



## aati badri (4 يناير 2013)

نحاس
وفي الغالب حديد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2013)

و لا تنسي أن تركب وصلة عازلة كهربيا بين المواسير المعدنية و مدخل و مخرج وحدات تداول الهواء


----------



## aati badri (5 يناير 2013)

هنا كل ما يخص البويلر من منتدانا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117151.html


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 يناير 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> و لا تنسي أن تركب وصلة عازلة كهربيا بين المواسير المعدنية و مدخل و مخرج وحدات تداول الهواء



يا سلام بقي لو توضح السبب يا مهندس صبري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (7 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## elshemy1985 (8 يناير 2013)

لكم جزيل الشكررررررر


----------



## salahelden74 (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## fisal.ali (11 يونيو 2015)

الاكثر شيوعا والافضل لشبكات المياء الباردة والحارة والصرف الحي , هي المواسير الحرارية ( البولي برولين )
وهناك شركة اسمها تحويل مواسير متخصصه بمواسير البولي بروبلين حاصله على شهادة SASO والألمانية DIN ,
للتعرف اكثر على منتجاتهم زر موقعهم 
tahweelpipe.com
او تواصل مع خدمة العملاء
920008332


----------



## Mohammed Al Shaer (22 يونيو 2015)

*the type of pipe as per area of applicatios*

the type of pipe as per area of applicatios
1- indoor water supply cold/ PVC schedule 40 or 80/ solvant cement
2- indoor water supply hot / CPVC 40 or 80/ solvant cement
3- indoor water supply cold or hot / PPR or copper pipes
4- outdoor water supply/ Glavnized or copper / H

CHWP (seamless or ERW balck steel, schedule 40
we can use GRP , FRP..ect whole family

for drainage system

1- Soil / UPVC class 3, 4, 5 or PVC 40 or 80 according to standard type ASTM or DIN
2- Wast the same soil
3- storm : ductile iron or cast iron
4- forced pipe from submersible pit only ductlie iron
5- rain water / UPVC or PVC or HDPE according to project specs and type application

thanks


----------

